# Portrait of Louise



## Rabieshund (Apr 10, 2008)

Louise is singer/songwriter and she wanted a pretty close portrait. I don't do many portraits nowadays but it's good practice.


----------



## RowmyF (Apr 10, 2008)

I think this is great...the only thing bothering me is the lightened hair on the left which is coming across as gray.

Amazing photo though...


----------



## Rabieshund (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, I made the hair a little more blue.


----------



## Arch (Apr 10, 2008)

beautiful!... both model and capture :thumbup: what was your lighting set up for this one?


----------



## Rabieshund (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks.  Hmm, I used two small (and cheap) 110Ws flashes. One softbox almost straight above me and then one direct flash from behind her head.


----------



## RowmyF (Apr 10, 2008)

BTW it could be you didn't get more feedback becuz your photo takes FOREVER to load- just a thought.


----------



## Rabieshund (Apr 11, 2008)

Hmm that's odd. The file is only 100kb.. I could try and change host.


----------



## skieur (Apr 11, 2008)

It loads as fast as other images on my computer.  The backlighting helps to create a little separation between the model and the background.

The hair is however too long at the eyes. A very short trim with scissors would have brought out the eyes even more.  In postprocessing, I would reduce the red in the corner of the eye at the right. The blue colour however is brought out extremely well.

The flash unfortunately gives a flat, less modeled three dimensional look which is unfortunately reinforced by the hair style. I would also edit out the flash reflection on the end of her nose.  The lighting also makes her face look wider on the right and more classic and sculpted on the left.

Skin texture and small, slight colour variations could be evened out with a softening brush on the right hand side, under the lips, on the right side of her nose and at the end of the chin. 

skieur


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 11, 2008)

I think everything was loading a bit slow on this site yesterday, because I had the same problem with different images.  

You captured her beautifully.  The color of the eyes is gorgeous and the skin texture is very well done.  I really admire your work!  :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## skieur (Apr 11, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> I think everything was loading a bit slow on this site yesterday, because I had the same problem with different images.
> 
> You captured her beautifully. The color of the eyes is gorgeous and the skin texture is very well done. I really admire your work! :thumbup:
> 
> NJ


 
I take it that you can't see the colour variations and the pores that need to be evened out and smoothed somewhat.

skieur


----------



## Rabieshund (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you for the comments. And thanks skieur for the criticism. I don't agree with you on the skin part though. Any more smoothening and it would look crap probably. I like keeping it at least a tiny bit natural.


----------



## Arch (Apr 12, 2008)

Rabieshund said:


> Thank you for the comments. And thanks skieur for the criticism. I don't agree with you on the skin part though. Any more smoothening and it would look crap probably. I like keeping it at least a tiny bit natural.



I also like the skin how it is and don't think it needs any further smoothening. I also like the hair as it is and don't see it as a problem in any way, its a modern cut, doesn't shadow the eye too much, and suits her well.


----------



## skieur (Apr 12, 2008)

Arch said:


> I also like the skin how it is and don't think it needs any further smoothening. I also like the hair as it is and don't see it as a problem in any way, its a modern cut, doesn't shadow the eye too much, and suits her well.


 
Actually it is best on the left side and needs a slight amount of work on the right side to match with the left.  Some colour problems on the right nostril can also be reduced and blended in better.

It has been recognized on one pro forum that too many men portrait photographers tend to be sloppy when it comes to paying attention to the hair of their client or model.   One female pro strongly agreed that small details in hair style and even nails are important in portraiture.

If you really take portraiture seriously and study the field a little, you will find that my critique is correct.  Quality is in the details.

skieur


----------



## Rabieshund (Apr 13, 2008)

skieur said:


> If you really take portraiture seriously and study the field a little, you will find that my critique is correct.r



Well, I hardly do portraits at all. My specialty is band promos. ;P Though I would like the address to that pro forum, thanks.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 13, 2008)

skieur said:


> It loads as fast as other images on my computer.  The backlighting helps to create a little separation between the model and the background.
> 
> The hair is however too long at the eyes. A very short trim with scissors would have brought out the eyes even more.  In postprocessing, I would reduce the red in the corner of the eye at the right. The blue colour however is brought out extremely well.
> 
> ...





If you've taken any note of rabies work, you'd know making people plastic is not what he does. This has more of a gritty soulful look than any cover of vogue ive ever seen. 

I suppose you should just do what he says rabies. after all his opinion is more important than any artistic vision you had in making this.

nice work.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 13, 2008)

THORHAMMER said:


> I suppose you should just do what he says rabies. after all his opinion is more important than any artistic vision you had in making this.



Without getting into the aesthetic issues here, I think that this kind of background remark doesn't help anything and is just plain destructive to honest conversation. However opinionated Skleur is, he is direct and deserves the respect of being directly addressed if you don't agree with him.


----------



## skieur (Apr 15, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> Without getting into the aesthetic issues here, I think that this kind of background remark doesn't help anything and is just plain destructive to honest conversation. However opinionated Skleur is, he is direct and deserves the respect of being directly addressed if you don't agree with him.


 
Not opinionated at all. Just speaking from considerably more experience. 

skieur


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 15, 2008)

Dont disrespect my directness then either. I addressed him directly im my thread , 



Sorry, I just don't jive with his attitude. direct or not doesn't matter to me. 

what experience ?  I've yet to see any work of his own posted...
yet were supposed to enjoy being called rank amateurs if we don't side with his advice. 

If you cant see that, then your blind. 

All I have to say.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome portrait!!  I've seen your work previously on this forum.  I wish I was as skilled as you are.  If only I could watch the whole process from taking the photo through PP :mrgreen:.  You are simply amazing and have been an inspiration.  You have a unique vision.  Keep it up!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 16, 2008)

THORHAMMER said:


> Dont disrespect my directness then either. I addressed him directly im my thread ,
> 
> Sorry, I just don't jive with his attitude. direct or not doesn't matter to me.
> 
> ...



You referred to him in the third person, as if he was not here. That's what I was referring to. You used 'he' instead of 'you.'


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 16, 2008)

I gotcha, I thought you meant overall directness. 

Sorry, I wont try to stick up for other people anymore....


(tail between legs) 

(goes into rock cave)


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 16, 2008)

no problem, I respect you for your ongoing honesty. People know where they stand with you.

Lew


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 16, 2008)

I think I am realizing something here. 

Arguing on an internet forum is like competing in the special olympics
win or lose, your still retarted.

I think im just going to totally suscribe to the 

"unless I have something nice to say I am going to say anything" idea

Its not worth the effort, and it doesnt seem to do any good. 
Turns out to be a lot of misunderstandings and negativity.


----------



## Rabieshund (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmm, this turned out interesteing. Sorry for not taking part of the discussion, I reinstalled windows on my computer and forgot about this thread.

Thanks BuZzZeRkEr for the kind words!


----------



## Alpha (Apr 22, 2008)

Good shot. The separation was a good idea, but that hair on her right-hand side has got to go.


----------

